# Snow! Snow! Everywhere!



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone!
We finally hit the big one. Within 24 hours, we had 24 inches of snow!
















We don't have a cover on the Outback and therefore, we have 24 inches of snow sitting directly on top of the camper. At this point, we have no way of getting it off. Will this damage the camper in any way?

Jolly: thought you might be an expert on this one









Have a great day!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You see, you get too many people dreaming of a white Christmas and this happens!







We need designated "dreamers". Same thing happens in the summer. That's why it get's so hot.























As far as the snow, I'm just guessing, here. We only got a dusting.

I'd think the weight isn't a real issue here, it's pretty evenly distributed, although 2 feet of snow is really heavy. My concern would be melting run-off. I mean, the normal flow of water will be impeded by the snow, and it may try to come in through unusual places. 
My area of greatest concern would be; #2, the A/C unit and number 1, the rear slide seal. I mean, it's cold, so things contract. You might go out and lower the nose of the TT a bit, just to make sure it runs off forward and not aft. Not too much or the whole lot may avalanche down on your propane tank cover!

Then again, if everything is sealed up, it will probably just all melt off and may not be a problem.

I wouldn't worry too much about it, just tilt the nose down, maybe.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey GM,

We got 28" at our house and I was wondering the same thing. It should be gone by weeks end so I hope all is well with the Outback. We had no way of getting out of our drive and we were starting to worry when someone from our Church showed up late on Christmas eve with a big 4-wheel drive John Deere and plowed the dirve.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey DC! We too had someone show up on Thursday morning to clear our driveway. Have no clue who he was. DH is a fireman here in town and as you know, it was a disaster. We ask what we owed him and he said nothing...he was just helping us as DH would be helping people. Must of been a "snow angel"
















However, today was my first day of getting out. The snow drifts had my SUV stuck in the garage. I made it to New Albany & Clarksville. If they had what we had, they would be in BAD shape. They can't even deal with 10 inches.

Shake has a good idea on lower down the front. But at this point, we can't even get to the front. The drifts are horrible as I'm sure it is at your house too. 
Luckily, I'm off work until Jan. (I took a vacation). Hopefully by then all the roads will be back to normal.

Have a Happy New Year! sunny


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Last year when we received 32" of snow in the Denver area, the weight of the melting snow actually BENT one of my gutters. I saw it bending so I ventured out on a ladder to knock as much snow as I could off the roof. Once the snow was removed, bending the gutter back into place was impossible. I could not believe snow, even as much as we had, could bend a steel gutter.

I also left my car out during the storm. The car looked like a low-rider under all the weight of the melting snow (as snow melts, it gets HEAVIER).

Honestly, if I were you, I would get to my Outback any way possible and get the 2 feet of snow off the roof. Since we can't walk on Outback roofs (well, aren't supposed to), I would be concerned about the snow's weight.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

One inch of water is 5.2 pounds per square foot but snow rarely has more than 20% water content per area. The most accurate way to measure is to take a core sample, melt it, then multiply the water depth by 5.2 Or a swag would be 24 inches X 5.2 pounds = 130 pounds X .20 = 26 pounds per square foot. Not too much weight to worry about. Snow does not get heavier when it melts, but what happens on a sloped roof is the compression of snow from higher on the slope begins to concentrate the weight. That is why gutters bend as the snow melts. However, the flat roof will not have any sliding forces so I would not worry about the weight, unless you get a freeze thaw cycle causing ice to form then more snow on top. I do not have a trailer, this is adapted from time in the avalanche zone. Hope it helps.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Good post...gotta love avalanche science / technology being applied to snow-on-trailer-roof problems.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Think about the possibilities...

Portable Outback ski slopes!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been watching the big snowstorm on TV. Mother Nature is wreaking havoc with the earthquakes, tsunamis, and snow!

I for one, wouldn't worry too much about the snow on the roof. (I have never removed it in the winter) No problems yet. If you are worried, you can always take some off, but be careful not to cause any damage to the roof that could cause leakage. I also park it so it is 'tongue high' for better water runoff.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

[Here in Georgia most of my "Snow-On-The-Roof" problems are cured with a little "Just For Men" hair coloring...

Reverie


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

There are three reasons why I have not cleaned off the snow and they are, in proper order:
1. Would rather play the new XBOX game I got for Christmas.
2. Lazy.
3. As JollyMon pointed out I do not want to put a big hole in the roof.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey it looks like the whole northern section got hit with snow. It was a white Christmas









When I picked up my TT in the spring I spoke to my dealer regarding winter storage and snow loads. He told me not to worry, they keep all the TT outside during the winter and has never add any problems in the last 20 years. ( He told me they keep on avg. 150 TT over the winter)

Currently my Outback is beside my house, but there is so much snow that I cannot even open the door.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We don't usually get more than 50-60 inches of snow all winter. It's simply too cold to snow most of the time....

Except in 1997....YIKES!!!!!!! Here's what happened...
The Flood of the Millenium

...It sure does seem to pale in comparison to the tsunami.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I shoveled my way to the camper this morning. Had to get out some sleeping bags and pillows for traveling. It's all dry inside.









DH decided he would winterize it himself this year. (I was a little bit skeptical). 
However, I figured if it could withstand this, it could withstand anything. So he is once again safe from the doghouse









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Also here in the great white snowy north. Took a drive up to see my TT at the storage lot and it has at least 24 inches of snow on top.

This is the first winter with the Outback but never cleared snow from my old TT either.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

See, now I wouldn't mind having a little snow around here in Oregon. It would be a nice change of pace from the dreary rain.

But then again, in this neck of the woods I don't have any real risk of 24+ inches piling on top of my Outback either...









Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I spoke too soon!

It's snowing so hard now, I can barely see the neighbors house across the street!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lucky, today it was in the mid 70s. I hate the winters down here.... sunny
















Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, this is shaping up to be one of craziest winters yet. Two weeks ago, we had temps it the single digits, followed two days later with temps in the 50's. Right now it is 53 F here, and it's Jan 1.

I think Mother Nature is throwing all of us a giant curve ball this year.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

One winter storm over, another beginning. Who couldn't use another foot of snow???

Time to break out the skis, and wax 'em up~!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I am sitting in the center of Wisconsin its 51 out no snow and four snowmobiles I could use a few feet of snow about now. If this keeps up we should just go camping then it will snow around here. Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Grand...
Come on over to my place! I just removed another foot of snow off the driveway. I had to plow some paths around the yard so the Pug could get around! (stubby legs!)


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

ND
If I did all your snow would melt and flood the state. Right now its 33 out and raining here south of me in Madison there in a ice storm and north there is snow and ice storm just my luck just rain. Our two labs like the rain they think it's duck season. Ken


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey there NOT YET, Florida is great in the winter until we show up. We got there on the 20th and the temp overnight was close to 30 degrees. It was warmer in Seattle!

The rest of the trip was great though - a little rain but, hey, we're from Seattle. I really love family trips like that - except for the actual travel.

We were rumored to see snow this morning - Sunshine and 41 degrees.

Jolly,
The Grand Forks flood looks like a pretty significant event to me. EVERYTHING pales in comparison to the tsunami and 9.0+ earthquake.

Brian


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BBB,

You left a little early. The last two days have returned to the mid seventies with clear skies. Spent all day today working at a local range, hunting season is over so it is back to paper for a while.

Glad you enjoyed Central Florida despite the unseasonal weather.

NOT YET (but this weekend was perfect camping weather)
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

KEN...That would be the second time the snow flooded us like that!

BBB...It cost me a lot of money, and cropped up a lot more gray hair! Mother Nature surely keeps humans guessing.


----------

